# Puppy hunt training games



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm looking for puppy hunt training games. Simple, short, fun games that teach memory, quickness, and fun.

Here's the games we do now.

1. Puppy retrieves a bumper. As it's paw is about to hit the platform, another hey, hey goes out. The goal is that the puppy hits the platform, spins and looks for that next mark. Realization there is a second mark right away and quickness are what we are looking for. My girl is a bit slow. She still too excited that she has a bumper in her mouth to bring me on the platform. So she's slow to realize that she needs to turn around quick and look for that next mark.

2. We use bowls with food to train quick recalls. We put 2 bowls out about 20 feet at right angles to the puppy. Then we put a bowl next to the puppy/handler. A treat is placed on the bowl away from the puppy. The bowl is tapped by the trainer. The puppy is released to the bowl, gets the treat. As the puppy is headed to the bowl, the handler places a treat on the bowl next to the handler. When the puppy gets the first treat, the handler calls the puppies name back and taps their bowl to show there is a treat on that bowl. Then the whole thing happens again on the other bowl. Depending on how much time you have you can go with treats between the various bowls and calling the puppy. This is a good memory game.

3. PVC pipe holding. This game is a little different. We are using 3/4" PVC pipe and asking the puppy to hold it. It's a bit of a difficult game since it takes a long time to teach.They get a treat everytime they hold the pipe and don't mouth it or drop it. They don't like holding the pipe because it isn't fun or tasty or interesting. The goal is getting the puppy to not have a hard mouth with a bird. The second goal is for a service dog to want to pick up a object like a remote control and not destroy it. 

Any other ideas for a 6 month old puppy? Lucy is doing well in hunt class. This afternoon we are off to a Fun Match to see how her show dog training is paying off.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I think Pat Nolan's site might have what your looking for.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Carol Cassity's books also have some good activities for younger dogs.

Drills for the Retriever Hunt Test Enthusiast 
By Carol Cassity

This soft cover book contains various drills that can be used by entry level dogs as well as advanced dogs for improvement in the field.

Building A Retriever: Drills & More
By Carol Cassity builds on her first book, "Drills for the Retriever Hunt Test Enthusiast".

This soft-cover book is good for both entry level dogs as well as for those who are more advanced in field work. It offers drills which can be varied due to the level of the dog from beginner through master hunter level.


----------

